# ETA and Soprod



## traderjones

I have been looking at the Hydrocarbon Classic II and III. Just noticed that the III uses the Soprod A10. I understand that the Soprod is a modified ETA. Is there any information on the accuracy between the two? Anyone have any experience with both?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## scottw44

Hey There and Welcome:

The A-10 is designed to compete with the 2892 and is not an ETA base to the best of my knowledge. I am starting to see this movement is several watches but have not heard too many accuracy reports so far. I would expect them to be solid. Maybe try googling the movement.

_from watchprosite_

Soprod made the A-10 as a direct replacement for ETA 2892. The width dimensions are the same between the 2892, 2824, and A-10, so the same hands and dials one used for ETA movements can also be used for the A-10, but the A-10 is 1 mm thicker than the 2824, so casing modifications may be necessary. It has a 42 hour power reserve and hacking seconds.


----------



## Mike69

That's interesting, does anyone know if Ball are going to use a lot more of these movements in the future?


----------



## iceheller

BALL mostly like will stick to ETA till 2010 and depand on market condition but they will be launching some interesting model(modification done to ETA movement) between Sept to Oct 2009 as inform by the respresentative in Singapore. I guess using Soprod movement is just alternative as they do not want to put all your egg in one basket. And who knows Soprod movement could be better consider that they are not heavily mass produce as ETA.


----------



## Redrum

It's interesting that Ball uses Soprod movements instead of Sellita, a lot of people are going for Sellita's as replacements.

Take care

MM


----------



## scottw44

The Soprods are enjoying a better reputation currently, and Ball has an existing relationship with Soprod for many of their modified movements, such as the modded 2836 in the Ball Moonphase.


----------



## Fatz028

Does the Train Master Cannonball use a Soprod movement.


----------



## rnublo

The A10 is a new movement from Festina Group. Is a Spanish company that has some factory in Swiss. They produce his movement the A10, after Soprod that is other factory from Festina group modified it, for several brands.

The festina group invite us (www.foroderelojes.es, moderators) to visit his factories.

We went to Swiss in two aircrafts of Festina Group.


























The Festina group in Swiss. Candino and Perrelet factory.










Soprod factory, too a Festina group company. We see that A10 of some brands.....



















Here make some parts of A10, is ineltec other company of Festina Group.

















After goes to other Festina group, that is *MHVJ
*if do you want see more pics of the travel can see in our forum. (i don´t know if can put a link here).

But you see in the future a lot of brands with A10 movements, because we see these ;-)


----------



## scottw44

thanx rnublo. interesting stuff.

there is an article on the group and the man behind it in the current issue of Watch Time for those looking for more information.


----------



## traderjones

scottw44 said:


> thanx rnublo. interesting stuff.
> 
> there is an article on the group and the man behind it in the current issue of Watch Time for those looking for more information.


Thanks Scott. I will try to locate a copy.
Sounds like the A10 may be too new to get a poll on accuracy yet.


----------



## traderjones

Thats more info than I found anywhere else. Thanks for the details and pictures.
Looks like a fun trip.

Mike


----------



## iceheller

Fatz028 said:


> Does the Train Master Cannonball use a Soprod movement.


They use the chrono module from Soprod.


----------



## obie

Fatz028 said:


> Does the Train Master Cannonball use a Soprod movement.


Ball started with the Soprod module on an ETA based movement but over the last year, the entire movement is Soprod, so yes they do.


----------



## iceheller

Interesting to know that. There seem to be an ~8-10% price increase in cannonball price after i bought it in early 2008.(average increment range for other BALL model in 2008 was ~4-5% except for gold watch) So was this attribute to using "full" Soprod movement as i was told by AD that it was due to the price increase in Cannonball movement when i to went to get my aviator early this year.


----------



## scudracer

Fantastic images! Any more pics of the Soprod A-10 movement itself?


----------



## Charlie

traderjones said:


> I have been looking at the Hydrocarbon Classic II and III. Just noticed that the III uses the Soprod A10. I understand that the Soprod is a modified ETA. Is there any information on the accuracy between the two? Anyone have any experience with both?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


I bought the Hydrocarbon Classic III back in December, so had it for just over 6 months now. Really pleased with it. Runs very consistently: spot on with no deviation when wearing, -2 seconds on the bedside table overnight !

Charlie


----------

